# 10yr Old Male - Toronto



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor guy looks so sad. Fingers crossed for him.

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C;s mom*

C's Mom

Email all of the Canadian Golden REt. Rescues for him.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's mom

I just emld. GRBC for this dog-not living in Canada I didn't know what rescue to email.

http://www.grcbc.org/grcbc_home.html


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, I have emailed the GR rescue of Ontario about this poor guy. Fingers crossed.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor guy! He looks so scared


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

Thanks for emlg. for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They have updated his pic. Isn't he just beautiful?

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

He is beautiful!

C's Mom:

Did you email all of the Canadian Golden Ret. Rescues for him?

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

